# flight engineer



## Da_man (29 Aug 2005)

Could i have some more info about this occupation?   It is not listed on the DND website and all i know is that you must be 514 before asking for a transfer.

edit: ok shortbus beat me to it... sorry i should have used the search function before.  This thread can be deleted...


----------

